# "Slipmöglichkeit" für Schlauchboot auf Fehmarn



## Steinbuttschreck (4. Oktober 2005)

Hallo zusammen!

Zur Vorgeschichte:

Ich habe mir mit meinem Kumpel ein 3,80 Metzeler Schlauchboot plus AB zugelegt. Die Jahre vorher haben wir uns auf Fehmarn und in Großenbrode immer kleine führerscheinfreie Boote geliehen. Nach dem dritten "Windurlaub" in Folge, waren wir es einfach leid, bei ungünstigen Windrichtungen noch nicht mal rausfahren zu können. Daher der Wechsel auf das Schlauchboot.

Mit diesem Schlauchboot waren wir letztes Jahr zum ersten Mal auf Fehmarn. Es hat alles wunderbar geklappt. Wir hatten fast eine Woche derben Ostwind und durch das Schlauchboot waren wir in der Lage, die windabgewandte Seite (Westermakelsdorf) aufzusuchen. So konnten wir dicht unter Land noch den einen oder anderen Wasserbewohner (hauptsächlich Platte)landen. Hat echt Spaß gemacht. 

Das Boot tragen wir vom VW-Transporter bereits aufgepumt ins Wasser. Motor ran, Gerödel rein und ab geht es! 

So nun zu meiner Frage:

Bisher haben wir lediglich Westermakelsdorf sowie den Sund als geeignete "Slipmöglichkeit" kennenlernen können. 

Hat jemand von Euch einen Tipp, wo wir

1. mit dem Bus recht nah ans Wasser kommen (kostenfreier Parkplatz in der Nähe)

2. ohne Verrenkungen (Steilküste, Stacheldraht, wilde Bullen etc.) das ganze Gerödel zum Wasser bringen können

3. und dort eventuell noch was fangen könnten?

Vielen Dank im Voraus für Eure Tipps!

Gruß Steinbuttschreck!


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (4. Oktober 2005)

*AW: "Slipmöglichkeit" für Schlauchboot auf Fehmarn*

In Dazendorf habe ich schon sehr viele Bootfahrer gesehen wie sie ihre Boote zu Wasser getragn haben. Da geht es ganz gut.


----------



## detlefb (4. Oktober 2005)

*AW: "Slipmöglichkeit" für Schlauchboot auf Fehmarn*



			
				Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:
			
		

> In Dazendorf habe ich schon sehr viele Bootfahrer gesehen wie sie ihre Boote zu Wasser getragn haben. Da geht es ganz gut.




Hmm... da könnte nur schwierig werden mit einem Bulli auf den Parklplatz zufahren.
Die Durchfahrtshöhe ist so auf ca. 2m begrenzt.
Ansonsten geht das zu Zweit supie.Das habe ich ja auch schon oft gemacht.
DZ ist ja quasi um die Ecke von Fehmarn. 
Da wäre dann auch noch Süssau auf der anderen Seite  zu erwähnen.

Auf Fehmarn soll auf Campingplatz beim Katharinenhof eine kostenpflichtige Slippe geben.


----------



## bengt (4. Oktober 2005)

*AW: "Slipmöglichkeit" für Schlauchboot auf Fehmarn*

puttgarden, knapp westlich der mole!


----------



## Steinbuttschreck (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: "Slipmöglichkeit" für Schlauchboot auf Fehmarn*

Vielen Dank für die Infos!

Wie sieht es denn auf der Ostseite von Fehmarn aus? Normalerweise sollte ja Westwind vorherrschen und dann könnten wir ja theoretisch der Ostseite einen Besuch abstatten. Ein alter, leider schon verstorbener, Vereinskollege hat mal was von einer Radaranlage oder so was ähnlichem erzählt. Kennt die irgendjemand?

Und noch eine Frage zu Puttgarden.

Reicht es auch hier aus, wie in Westermakelsdorf, wenn man relativ dicht unter Land (höchstens 500 Meter) pilkt bzw. mit Wattis den Platten nachstellt (Wie tief ist es?), oder kann man es mit dem Schlauchboot vergessen? Wir fahren Mitte Oktober und da sollten sich doch einige Fische unter Land aufhalten, oder?!

Freue mich auf Infos!

Gruß Steinbuttschreck!


----------



## bengt (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: "Slipmöglichkeit" für Schlauchboot auf Fehmarn*

zu puttgarden:

was das pilken angeht, bin ich eher skeptisch...

platte solltest du auch "dicht" unter land erwischen, wenn sie am diesem wochenende auch eher bei 8 metern waren (0,6-1,3sm von land). 
bei deiner wunschentfernung von land dürftest du so 2-5 meter wassertiefe vorfinden...


----------



## Schütti (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: "Slipmöglichkeit" für Schlauchboot auf Fehmarn*

Hallo Steinbuttschreck,

ich komme gerade von Fehmarn und es war wie immer super dort #6 .
Bericht wird in den nächsten Tagen mit vielen Foto´s folgen.
Da du schreibst, dass ihr euer Schlauchi vom Bus aus tragt, gehe ich davon aus das ihr keine Slipanlage braucht.

Habe selbst ein 3m Schlauchi mit AB. Da ich schon des Öfteren auf Fehmarn war, hier ein paar Tipps:

1) Bei Südwind ist die erste Adresse wie bereits genannt die alte Mole ein paar Hundert Meter westlich der Puttgardener-Westmole. Dort kommst du direkt ans Wasser ohne viel zu schleppen. Einfach Puttgarden anfahren und nach dem "Strandweg" suchen oder fragen. Immer geradeaus und du kommst direkt zu Slipanlage (kostenfrei). Am besten ein paar Wattis mitnehmen und an der West- oder Ostmole auf Butt fischen |rolleyes .

2) Bei Westwind ist meine erste Adresse die kleine Zufahrtsstrasse etwas südlicher des Campingplatzes von Katharinenhof. Dort kommst du relativ nah ans Wasser und hast direkt ein super Dorschgebiet vor dir :q . Dort gibt´s auf der rechten Seite der Strasse auf reichlich Parkmöglichkeiten. Natürlich kostenlos. Dort muss du ein Stückchen durch den Wald.

3) Weiterhin gibt´s die Möglichkeit bei Presen dein Schlauchi zu wassern.
Dort gibt´s einen Parkplatz am Strand. Allerdings muss man erst den Deich hoch und wieder runter. Dort musst du schon ein bisschen mehr schleppen  

4) Solltet ihr nach Staberhuk wollen ist meine erste Adresse die Radarstation im Süd-Osten der Insel. Kostenloser Parkplatz und kurze Laufwege.

5) Narülich lassen sich auch vor Meeschendorf schöne Dorsche fangen.
Dort könnt ihr bei Nordwind am Campingplatz "Europa" super nah ans Wasser kommen.
Auch dort ist der Parkplatz kostenlos. Allerdings ist mir auch kein kostenpflichtiger Parkplatz auf Fehmarn bekannt. Zumindest nicht im Strandbereich.

6) Solltet ihr bei Nordwind in den Sund wollen, ist meine erste Adresse die Beelitz-Werft (ich glaube ich habe das jetzt falsch geschrieben, oder??)
Dort fahrt ihr links neben der Werft eine kleine Strasse rein (Restaurant "Zum Fährhaus) -ich glaube zumindest das, dass ein Restaurant ist. Auf jeden Fall habt ihr dort nur ca. 30 m zu schleppen - wenn überhaupt-.

7) Na ja, und bei Ostwind nach Westermarkelsdorf, aber dass kennt ihr ja schon.

Ihr solltet euch auf jeden Fall eine Fehmarnkarte anschaffen (wenn nicht bereits schon geschehen) damit ihr die Plätze gut findet.

Also, viel Spass auf Fehmarn und vielleicht sehen wir uns nächstes Jahr dort und können mal eine gemeinsame Tour mit unseren beiden Booten machen.

Viele Grüsse an Stokker und Waldi. Es war super mit euch #h .

Bis dann

Euer Schütti


----------



## Steinbuttschreck (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: "Slipmöglichkeit" für Schlauchboot auf Fehmarn*

Hallo Schütti,

tausend Dank für Deine ausführlichen Infos. Werde mich gleich heute abend über die bereits vorhandene Fehmarnkarte werfen und mich mal genauer mit den Stellen auseinandersetzen.

Bin schon mächtig auf Deinen Bericht gespannt. Muss ja recht gut gewesen sein.

Nochmals vielen Dank!

Steinbuttschreck!


----------



## Schütti (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: "Slipmöglichkeit" für Schlauchboot auf Fehmarn*

Tachchien Steinbuttschreck,

solltest du noch weitere Info´s brauchen schick mir mal eine PM.

Dann können wir kurz die Telenummern austauschen.

Bis dann

Euer Schütti


----------



## Steinbuttschreck (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: "Slipmöglichkeit" für Schlauchboot auf Fehmarn*

Hallo Schütti,

vilen Dank für Deine Bereitschaft, Dich direkt mit mir (uns) herumzuschlagen. Das wird in diesem Fall aber nicht notwendig sein, da wir schon bestimmt 15 Mal auf Fehmarn waren. Zwar die ersten Male "nur" zum Brandungsangeln und dann mit dem gemieteten Kleinboot. 

Daher kennen wir Fehmarn recht gut und Deine Zuwasserlassentipps habe ich gestern gaaaaanz fett in meine Karte eingetragen.

Nochmals vielen Dank und denk an Deinen Fangbericht (lechtz)!

Gruß Steinbuttschreck


----------



## Schütti (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: "Slipmöglichkeit" für Schlauchboot auf Fehmarn*

Der Bericht kommt nächste Woche, da ich noch auf ein paar Foto´s von Stokker und Waldi warte.

Die beiden Boardies sind noch bis Samstag auf Fehmarn, neidisch bin ich gar nicht, nein, nein |rolleyes .

Bis dann

Euer Schütti


----------



## Nordlicht (8. Oktober 2005)

*AW: "Slipmöglichkeit" für Schlauchboot auf Fehmarn*

@ Schütti
du hast presen an der ostküste vergessen...jaja wer dorschhaut isst der vergisst :q 
ansónsten hast du das recht gut geschrieben...bist ja auch bald`n rucksack fehmaraner |uhoh:


----------



## Steinbuttschreck (9. Oktober 2005)

*AW: "Slipmöglichkeit" für Schlauchboot auf Fehmarn*

Hallo Schütti, hallo Nordlicht und andere Experten,

auf der Tiefenkarte habe ich gesehen, dass auf der Ostseite recht nah unter Land 15 Meter und mehr zu erwarten sind. Wie oben bereits berichtet war es mir bisher ledier nie vergönnt, im Osten zu fischen.

Falls es dieses Jahr mit dem Wind klappen sollte, will ich es auf jeden Fall probieren. Was ich so gehört habe, soll ja Staberhuk eine Topecke sein.

Wie fischt ihr da? Pilkt ihr hauptsächlich oder lasst ihr auch mal den Anker fallen und ärgert die Platten mit Wattwürmern.

Bin auf eure Insidertipp gespannt!

Viele Grüße, Steinbuttschreck!


----------



## Nordlicht (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: "Slipmöglichkeit" für Schlauchboot auf Fehmarn*

@ Steinbuttschreck
also die ostküste ist eher zum pilken, jiggen, spinnen und schleppen geeignet.
du kannst sicher auch vom verankertem boot mit wattis angeln, wirst aber mehr dorsche wie schollen fangen da der grund an der ostküste eher steinig ist. was natürlich nicht bedeutet das du dort überhaupt keine schollen fängst.
für die platten ist eher die nord- und süd- küste geeignet.


----------



## Steinbuttschreck (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: "Slipmöglichkeit" für Schlauchboot auf Fehmarn*

Hallo Nordlicht,

vielen Dank für die Infos.

Dann werde ich bei günstigem Wind an der Ostküste die Eisen schwingen und versuchen, den einen oder anderen Bartelträger zu erwischen.

Gruß Steinbuttschreck!


----------



## Schütti (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: "Slipmöglichkeit" für Schlauchboot auf Fehmarn*

@Nordleuchte

Hättest du aufmerksam meinen Beitrag gelesen, hättest du bemerkt, dass ich unter Punkt 3 der Tagesordnung "Presen" bereits erwähnte |krach:  .

Habe mir deinen Tipp (in Presen zu wassern) natürlich noch kurz bevor ich nach Hause musste angesehen. Muss aber sagen, dat jibbt ne janz schöne Slepperei |uhoh: .

Allerdings war der Tipp mit der alten Mole und dann eben rüber auf die Ostseite zu tuckern hervorragend. Da man dort bis ans Wasser fahren kann.
Und da es diesmal keine Platten im Sund gab, werde ich das nächste mal diese Ecke ausprobieren |supergri .

Oh je ich könnt schon wieder losfahren. Was mach ich bloss bis nächstes Jahr :c .

Euer Schütti


----------



## Nordlicht (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: "Slipmöglichkeit" für Schlauchboot auf Fehmarn*

@ Schütti
wer sich kein ordentliches boot leisten will muss eben leiden und schleppen :m
im mai 2006 ist 4 wochen ostwind mit 5bft angesagt, schade für dich  
denk bitte dran das ich auch im nächstem jahr deine fragen wieder gerne beantworte...auch ohne das du mir jedesmal ne pulle wein gibst.
bis zum nächstem jahr.


----------



## Schütti (11. Oktober 2005)

*AW: "Slipmöglichkeit" für Schlauchboot auf Fehmarn*

Ja ok, aber ich dachte mir im Alkoholrausch gib´s du eher mal die wirklich guten Angelstellen preis |supergri .

Ansonsten sagst du ja immer fahr in Sund aber der ist total tot wie Sunny und ich erfahren durften |evil:  oder können wir beide nicht angeln #c .

Wie dem auch sei, du wirst es mir im nächsten Jahr zeigen und dann gibt´s ´ne Flasche Whiskey (natürlich mit "e" geschrieben, für unsere Kenner) die wir dann zusammen lehren  .

Aber erst wenn wir min. 20 Platte gefangen haben.

Bis dann

Schütti


----------



## Nordlicht (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: "Slipmöglichkeit" für Schlauchboot auf Fehmarn*

20 platte |kopfkrat  
am richtigem tag zur richtigen zeit am richtigem ort kein problem :m
wer hier versucht whiskey auf die insel zu schleppen wird standrechtlich erschossen, hier wird nur der "weiße riese" getrunken.
und überhaupt "der sund ist tot" ich habe vorgestern mit jemandem gesprochen der hatte im sund einen dorsch gefangen |supergri


----------



## sunny (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: "Slipmöglichkeit" für Schlauchboot auf Fehmarn*



			
				Schütti schrieb:
			
		

> fahr in Sund aber der ist total tot wie Sunny und ich erfahren durften |evil:  oder können wir beide nicht angeln #c .
> Schütti



Würde ich so nicht zugeben#d |supergri .

Nächstes Jahr im Mai wirst du dich richtig mit Platten besacken#6 , glaub mir.


----------



## Schütti (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: "Slipmöglichkeit" für Schlauchboot auf Fehmarn*

@ Nordi
"Weisser Riese" #c ach so, deshalb habt ihr alle Sprachprobleme  |supergri .

@ Sunny
Ich biege mir jetzt ein paar Buttlöffel zurecht und dann wird im Mai vor Puttgarden abgeräumt #6 . Vielleicht komme ich auch Anfang Juni 2006 für 2 Wochen mit Family.

Schütti


----------



## Steinbuttschreck (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: "Slipmöglichkeit" für Schlauchboot auf Fehmarn*

Hallo Ihr Fehmarnexperten,

finde es ja klasse, wie Ihr mein Beitrag zum privaten Plaudern missbraucht! (War ein Scherz!) Hätte hier ein grinsenden Smily eingefügt, bin aber dafür zu doof, vielleicht kann mir einer erklären, wie man das macht.

Was mir aber viel wichtiger ist: Ist im Sund wirklich wenig los????????
Ich frage deshalb, weil ich vorhabe, endlich am Samstag Fehmarn (falls der beschiss........ Scharlach bei meinem Sohn auskuriert ist) einen Besuch abzustatten und eines der geplanten Fanggebiete der Sund sein sollte. Wie oben bereits beschrieben, habe ich eine 3,80 Meter Gummiyacht.

Wäre sehr geschmeichelt, wenn mir einer von Euch einen klitzekleinen oder auch größeren (Insider)Tipp geben könnte.

Tausend Dank und viele Grüße aus dem sonnigen Hessen!

Steinbuttschreck!


----------



## Nordlicht (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: "Slipmöglichkeit" für Schlauchboot auf Fehmarn*

@ Steinbutt
wenn du auf einen beitrag antwortest hast du rechts neben dem eingabefeld doch einige smileys....einfach auf den gewünschten klicken und fertig.
dargestellt wird dersmiley aber erst wenn du dein posting fertig hast und es sich in den anderen beiträgen einreiht.

im sund würde ich es früh morgens in der nähe der brücke mit pilken probiern. tagsüber etwas östlich des campings so bei 4-5metern mit wattis auf platte sollte auch was gehen.
oder nur mit der spinrute an die ostküste, es sollen dort derzeit gute mefos gefangen werden.

so und jetzt belästige und nicht mehr mit deine fragen wir wollen hier weiter privaten dummschwatz austauschen....:m


----------



## Schütti (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: "Slipmöglichkeit" für Schlauchboot auf Fehmarn*

@ Nordlicht
@Steinbuttschreck

guckt mal hier: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=62528

War ´ne ganz schöne Arbeit sag´ich euch aber ich hab´s geschafft :g .

Natürlich ist der Sund nicht tot. Vielleicht lags an der wenigen Strömung.
Der Wind kam mit ca. 3 Bft von Nord-Ost und im Sund war Ententeich.

Ich denke schon das Sunny und ich ein bisschen angeln können |kopfkrat |supergri  denn auch von den anderen Booten wurde in der Zeit nichts gefangen.

Vielleicht muss man (wie Nordlicht schon sagt) ein büschen früher aufstehen  .

Bis dann

Euer Schütti


----------



## gofishing (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: "Slipmöglichkeit" für Schlauchboot auf Fehmarn*

Also wenn es Dich mal nach Dazendorf verschlagen sollte.
Rechter Parkplatz paßt mein T4 (ohne Aufbau) ganz logger durch.
Bei 1,9 m hätte ich ansonsten das "Eisen" genau vor Augen".

Also mal vorsichtig durchfahren, nicht das das irgendein Blödmann mal tatsächlich auf diese "Höhe" ändert.

Links ab dem Riff bis zum Schießgebiet, 4 -10m, tiefer rechnet sich selten.

Gruß

Ralph


----------



## Steinbuttschreck (13. Oktober 2005)

*AW: "Slipmöglichkeit" für Schlauchboot auf Fehmarn*

Vielen Dank für die tollen Tipps, mit denen ich das Feld von hinten aufrollen werde!

Mit den Smilys habe ich keinerlei Probleme, wenn ich einen Beitrag neu eröffne, denn dann sehe ich die. Wenn ich aber nur antworte, sehe ich keine Smilys.

Aber was solls. Die Inhalte der Beiträge sind ja wichtig.

Nochmals vielen Dank für die Infos!

Gruß Steinbuttschreck


----------



## dorschiie (13. Oktober 2005)

*AW: "Slipmöglichkeit" für Schlauchboot auf Fehmarn*

@steinbuttschreck
einfach "erweitert anklicken"dann kommen die smilys|wavey: |wavey: |wavey: |wavey: |wavey:


----------



## Steinbuttschreck (13. Oktober 2005)

*AW: "Slipmöglichkeit" für Schlauchboot auf Fehmarn*

Ahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa,

dank Dir Dorschiie, dass Du einem Menschen mit einfachem PC-Gemüt es so idiotensicher erklärt hast.

Jetzt kann ich auch unsere IT-Abteilung in der Firma verstehen. Die hauen nämlich immer den Kopf an die Wand, wenn ich PC-Probleme melde #q #q #q #q #q . Bin wohl nicht so helle, wenns um diese Kisten geht #c .

Aber seis drum, jetzt habe ich es ja intus und neben dem Crashkurs in Smilys-Setzen auch ne Menge über den Sund erfahren  .

Gruß Steinbuttschreck


----------



## Schütti (13. Oktober 2005)

*AW: "Slipmöglichkeit" für Schlauchboot auf Fehmarn*

@Steinbuttschreck

Alles nicht so einfach sach ich dir #d |uhoh: |uhoh: #d |supergri .

Bis dann

Euer Schütti


----------

